# New Cartel Hi-backs in 2021



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Image sources: Ezloungin and whitelines

New hi-backs look like malavitas but slimmer and completely solid. Cartel X gets the heel hammock.

Base plates and straps look unchanged. Strangely the red ones look like they have the Mission metal tooth buckles which would be a step back.

The current hi-backs had a nice long run, 7 years iirc. Anyone have further info on performance/comparison to current.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Retrofit to old ones?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Seems like a good move. I'm guessing the highbacks are stiffer, so they are more in line with the image. Buckles have been that way. Many prefer them because they are less bulky.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Be a nice medium for added sticker placement if nothing else. ??‍♂


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably good if they stiffen it up a bit. Always seemed to be marketed as stiffer than it actually rode. 
Don't really understand the "Response: 7-9" part though. Which is it then 7, 8 or 9?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting. One thing I always liked about my Cartels was the highback design.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Any changes in the 2021 malavita?


----------

